# الصيانة التوقفية



## الصناعي قمه (15 مايو 2006)

كيف يمكن اعدا خطة شامله للصيانه التوقفيه (shutdown maintenance)


----------



## samehnour (15 مايو 2006)

هل يمكن توضيح السؤال أكثر؟
المفترض أنك تُجمع البنود التي تحتاج صيانة في خلال هذه العمرة ثم تحاول أن تبني جدول زمني يستوعب كل البنود في أقل وقت
هذه البنود قد تكون بنود صيانة وقائية أو بناء على مشاكل معلومة

هل هذه هي الإجابة المطلوبة؟ رجاء التوضيح


----------



## الصناعي قمه (15 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
وشكرا اخي للمرور

ما اقصده هو ما هي الاجراءات والخطوات والمراحل الواجب تحديدها واتباعها لاعداد خطة الصيانه التوقفيه ( shutdown/ turaround) قبل الشروع في مرحلة الجدوله


----------



## رجب عبدالله حكومة (11 يونيو 2006)

*عفوا اخي هل تقصد الصيانة الوقائية *

Preventative maintenance 
أم انك تقصد الصيانة المخططة و المجدولة والتى يتم إجرائها بشكل دوري ​


----------



## ISE_Prof (22 يونيو 2006)

قبل الشروع في اجراء الصيانة التوقيفية أو مايعرف بTurnaround Maintenance يجب التخطيط بفترة كافية لجميع الموارد المستخدمة في عملية الصيانة و هي ما يعرف ب Capacity Planning و غالبا ما يستغرق التخطيط لهذا النوع من الصيانة فترة لاتقل عن 6 أشهر لانها تتطلب اغلاق المصنع و ايقاف جميع عمليات التصنيع و بالتالي كلما زادت مدة الصيانة كلما زادت الخسائر


----------



## الصناعي قمه (5 يوليو 2006)

رجب عبدالله حكومة قال:


> *عفوا اخي هل تقصد الصيانة الوقائية *
> 
> Preventative maintenance
> أم انك تقصد الصيانة المخططة و المجدولة والتى يتم إجرائها بشكل دوري ​




السلام عليكم ومشكور عالمشاركة
ما اقصده هو الصيانه التوقفيه الشامله للمصنع اي (Turnaround / Shutdown / Overhauling maintenance)


----------



## الصناعي قمه (5 يوليو 2006)

ISE_Prof قال:


> قبل الشروع في اجراء الصيانة التوقيفية أو مايعرف بTurnaround Maintenance يجب التخطيط بفترة كافية لجميع الموارد المستخدمة في عملية الصيانة و هي ما يعرف ب Capacity Planning و غالبا ما يستغرق التخطيط لهذا النوع من الصيانة فترة لاتقل عن 6 أشهر لانها تتطلب اغلاق المصنع و ايقاف جميع عمليات التصنيع و بالتالي كلما زادت مدة الصيانة كلما زادت الخسائر




السلام عليكم 
اخوي ممكن توضح اكثر ما يتم خلال فترة ال Capacity Planning


----------

